# Bleeding brakes without a jack



## b13sentra89 (Nov 5, 2016)

Is it possible if I do it this way? for the front left tires I just turn the tire all the way to the right, and vice versa for the right tire? I think that could work.

My main concern is the back tires, I have a small ramp I can put behind each rear tire, if I can lift it that way, will I be able to get to the bleeder nipple that way?

The reason why I might consider is the option is just the amount of rust underneath, and I am afraid jackstand will punch right through. (I don't have credit to get a new vehicle, so I don't have any options, really)

So, question is, can it be down how I described?


----------



## b13sentra89 (Nov 5, 2016)

I did quick search, and shows b15 have the bleed nipple near the bottom on rear brakes. Is that the same for b13? I didn't inspect yet, but if it is that would be a relief.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

If it's that rusty then, the bleeder nipples will snap off anyway. You can't squeeze your hand between the wheel rim and brake caliper. Can't you jack it up from a solid area?


----------

